# Billy Graham & Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 17, 2007)

Billy Graham & Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God

I thought this looked interesting I have not yet read this. But was curious if others have and what their thoughts on it might be.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 17, 2007)

Blade -- Check out this thread.


----------



## caddy (Aug 17, 2007)

This is VERY interesting. Good find. Thanks for sharing this..



Bladestunner316 said:


> Billy Graham & Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God
> 
> I thought this looked interesting I have not yet read this. But was curious if others have and what their thoughts on it might be.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank you Andrew!!


----------



## Raj (Aug 18, 2007)

*Excellent work!*

Thankyou Sir for this link. I am enjoying it. And this is also the answer to my another question on the board i.e. audio and the text put together.

Praise God.


----------



## caddy (Aug 19, 2007)

in these groups of video's Woody Allen Interviews Billy Graham.

[video=youtube;a6iAaxOAHCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6iAaxOAHCM[/video]

One audience member asks Woody Allen, "What was your worst sin," to wich Allen replies: "Impure thoughts about Art Linkletter." Of course everyone laughed. Fast forward to his relationship with his own step daughter. Allen was recorded as stating in some interview not long after: "The heart wants what the heat wants."


----------

